# Anyone else diagnosed with polyhydramnios



## babyhopes2010

my afi is 25 and my fh has increased by 5cm in 2 weeks :wacko:
baby is in 97th centile,i have to get scans every two weeks.

please tell me im not alone :cry:


----------



## candy808

babyhopes2010 said:


> my afi is 25 and my fh has increased by 5cm in 2 weeks :wacko:
> baby is in 97th centile,i have to get scans every two weeks.
> 
> please tell me im not alone :cry:

Didn't want to read and run.....:hugs: I hope all turns out well!


----------



## Nyn

aw hun :hugs: I don't have experience with it but I know plenty of women on this site have had polyhydramnios and they and their babies have been ok. Hope you get some good info on here.. and try not to Google too much! :hugs:


----------



## NashiPear

Hi I was diagnosed with polyhydramnios too in this pregnancy. Mine was a very rapid onset too and my fundal height grew 6cm when I was around 20-22 weeks. I got huge and uncomfortable very quickly.

While this is happening take it really easy. Have they done any tests to find out a cause? With me they did the tests for diabetes and also checked the baby for abnormalities. Both were clear (and most often they don't find any reason), but these can be some causes that they will rule out.

It is great that they have found out and you will be monitored much more closely. On my chart you are not too much above, so I am sure they will just keep and eye on you and things will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks theyre done blood tests gtt and baby tests.they arent worried about the amount now they diagnoised it from the increase in fluid within a few weeks x


----------



## NashiPear

Are they worried about how quickly it came on? Mine came on very quickly too, but I never found any explanation for it. One week I had my morphology scan (at 18.5 weeks) and my fundal height was normal and about two weeks later my fundal height went nuts and was way, way ahead. Never found out why. Take care


----------



## MeggyMoo87

Hey, I have poly too! It was diagnosed at 28 by scan after a growth scan because my FH was 7/8weeks to big. The tested me for GD too and it was negative, I had another scan at 30 weeks, and my next one is at 36 (next wed) to check my fluid levels again. Currently at 35 weeks my FH is 43, and it is so uncomfortable. You actually feel like a whale! Sometimes they can find no reason why you get it, its just one of those things! Only plus side is think how small you'll feel after youve had the baby!! lol If you want to chat about it hun, drop me a message  :hugs:


----------



## mvmama

I had it with my 3 year old son and have it again with this pregnancy. They never did find a reason for why I had it with my 3 year old, and I'm assuming it will be the same with this one. I remember my husband telling me that when my water broke in the hospital, I splashed everyone around because there was so much water. Right now I am coming up on 27 weeks and am so uncomfortable. The baby isn't measuring big, though, and my gestational diabetes testing came back normal. I have an appointment on Monday and they'll monitor me every two weeks.


----------



## iggysmum

I had it with my son, the deepest pool went to 10cm and at that point they told me if my waters broke to go straight to hospital. It went down after a few days and my son was born at 42+1 and weighed 10lb 5. They say now that the fluid was relative to my son's size and I probably had gestational diabetes, which I have this time....i just wasn;'t tested properly last time :( If you are being well monitored then that is something. x


----------



## prettymachine

i posted about this the other day in 3rd tri--somehow i didnt reaslize this forum existed!-and no one answered. (leave it to pregnancy brain!)

i havent been told much more about it than i have it... 

did your doctor give you any info on it? does it increase your chance of c-section? does it call for induction?

with me they tested for GD and i failed... i had passed at 26ish weeks. so i am having to take the 3 hour GD test in the morning.

mine was found at growth scan as well, that i had because my fundal height was over 40 weeks already!


----------



## babyhopes2010

mines was diagnoised cos i went for a can and before my fh was measuring 5 weeks ahead.
They only said id have to have more scans and in some cases have some fluid drawn out.
complicatons include premature labour,in severeve cases everything bursting :wacko:
and labour complications in labour.if caught early all should be ok x


----------



## prettymachine

is 37 weeks early enough? i read it can cause placential previa and severe bleeding for the mother in childbirth.


----------



## amore

Hi, I had this with ds but mine was diagnosed much later than yours. They noticed when they were doing a scan due to high blood pressure. Anyway I just wanted to say that everything went fine with my labour. Like another post mentioned when my waters broke everyone got covered in my AF as it was like a waterfall so make sure your birthing partner wears old shoes lol. My ds was born at 38 weeks naturally and with no problems xx


----------



## 321mummy2b

Hi I had it with my son, they just do it to take extra precautions, other than my water leaking I didnt have mny problems, I had contractions at 31 which were monitered and I had 2 steroids injections and started antibiotics but the labour stopped and had him only 4 days early!! wishing you a h&h pregnancy x oh also I delivered normally, ironical;y they had to break my waters for me!x


----------



## MummyMEE

Had poly with my son, he was born at 32 wks exactly but weighed 5lb6oz! I didn't have GD and he didn't have any major problems x


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad I've found this...posted in 3rd tri earlier but only one person has replied!
I was diagnosed last week with a measurement of 24.5, it has increased to 26.1 today but they said it's 'stable'...I'm type 1 diabetic so they said that's probably the reason!

I'm struggling to breath, my feet are swollen and my back is killing! Oh and I'm so huge and uncomfy :(
My section is booked for 3 weeks time at 37+3 and they've said they don't wanna bring me in any earlier unless they really have to!

Was sent on my way today with the words 'hang in there'....and to be prepared for my waters breaking and pre term labour! Eeeeek!!


----------



## TTCinLA

I had polyhydraminos with my first pregnancy (measuring over 37). The OB tested me for gestational diabetes using the three hour glucose test on three different occasions to see if that was the cause (which it wasn't). I also did several stress tests to monitor the baby's heart rate which was normal. Often times, there isn't a known reason but my suspicion is that you may have a larger baby (my daughter was 9 lbs 3 oz at birth) and/or you may have excessive stress which prevents your blood sugar from properly breaking down, resulting in excessive fluid retention (work, three hour commute, grad school, funeral, wedding, and house guests did it for me). I was eventually induced at 40 weeks and ended up in labor for 42 hours. When they broke my water there wasn't a "gush" of fluid as the OB had predicted (more like a trickle). I did end up with a C-section as a result of not dilating, but my baby was born perfectly healthy. In the end, it'll all work out!


----------



## Jaybear5

Well this week my AF levels are at 24(down from 26.1 last week) so it's remaining stable!
The swollen feet and breathlessness is making me miserable tho :( and now they are saying baby is on the big side again....I so need these next 13 days to hurry up!!!! x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

i have been diagnosed today, but i only know the maximum vertical depth which is 8.4cm at 32 weeks. How do i know what my Afi is? x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

i have been diagnosed today, but i only know the maximum vertical depth which is 8.4cm at 32 weeks. How do i know what my Afi is? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

you would have to ask them hun x


----------



## cantthinkof1

I had it with my last pregnancy. I wasn't really told anything which i'm annoyed about because it's only since joining this forum a few weeks ago that i've learnt more about it. Luckily with me everything was fine, my waters went around my due time and once the contractions got strong enough i went to the hospital and only just got there in time, baby was born 30 minutes after arriving, no problems at all. Apparently if your waters do go you are supposed to ring an ambulance but no one told me, you're also supposed to me monitored during labour but they didn't know i had it as it was all very rushed and i feel like i was completely left in the dark about everything. I wasn't told about any complications that could happen or that there was a possibility of prem labour or a very quick birth. I have a feeling i have it again with this pregnancy, just been diagnosed with anemia and gestational diabetes. I feel absolutely huge and i have swelling in feet and hands plus very bad varicose veins so will be asking to be checked for it again. At least this time i know more about it! Good luck with yours, i'm sure you'll be fine :) Just make sure to get to the hospital quickly if labour starts lol Oh and be prepared for tons of water to come out!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

hi ladies thanks for replies i realise this thread is old. i have found that to get afi they take measurement of deepest pool and multiply by 4 so that gives afi of 33.6 x


----------



## babyhopes2010

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> hi ladies thanks for replies i realise this thread is old. i have found that to get afi they take measurement of deepest pool and multiply by 4 so that gives afi of 33.6 x

im sure thats wrong as mine measured 12cm and my afi was 34. x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

oh well that could be reassuring because that would mean mine is less than i thought. It was on a website. ill see if i can find link. x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

ok i think i have made a mistake, this makes more sense. They should measure all 4 pockets and add them together to get afi. On my notes they have only put the depth of deepest pool which means my afi is 33.6 at the very most and likely less. Can't undrestand them not working out my afi. Iv got gtt and torch test tomorrow but won't be seeing doctor again until after my next scan in around 2 weeks.Does anyone know how long it tends to take for gtt and torch test results? i seem to think gtt was a few days? x


----------



## jndmdd

I was diagnosed with this about 2 weeks ago. I have had the diabetes test and I was sent to a high risk doc to check for abnormalitites, both were negative, thank the Lord. My lil boy is measuring quite a bit bigger than he is suppose to so they think that maybe that is the only reason why I have too much fluid. DONT GOOGLE it, it will scare you to death. I am just hoping to not have to have a c-section.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

so glad all seems well with your baby x

How long did u have to wait for them to check for the abnormalities and was it done by doing a detailed scan? iv got my scan a week on Monday but iv a feeling it could be to check the fluid levels again n not to check out baby? im so scared. Unfortunately iv already Googled it to death x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeah dont google it. i was very worried.

i ended up being induced 40+4. all went fine no compliactations or pain relief 3 hour labour and 9lb 3 baby/


----------



## jndmdd

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> so glad all seems well with your baby x
> 
> How long did u have to wait for them to check for the abnormalities and was it done by doing a detailed scan? iv got my scan a week on Monday but iv a feeling it could be to check the fluid levels again n not to check out baby? im so scared. Unfortunately iv already Googled it to death x

My fluid was a lil high at 28 weeks u/s and my regular ob doc sent me to check fluid again at 31 weeks, it was still high so he sent me to a high risk ob at 32 weeks. It was a detailed scan. U and the baby will most likely be just fine, my high risk doc said that abnormalities because of high fluid is rare. How high was yours again?


----------



## Katiekola

Thankyou for update Babyhopes, CONGRATULATIONS on the birth ofyour baby :) i am a googler and this has much eased my mind x



babyhopes2010 said:


> yeah dont google it. i was very worried.
> 
> i ended up being induced 40+4. all went fine no compliactations or pain relief 3 hour labour and 9lb 3 baby/


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had nightmares id go to premature labour and water burst cord around neck baby would die. awful!

i know lots of people of have had polyhydrominoes and all babies have been fine


----------



## bettybee1

I had poly and I they didn't realise till I wa 38 weeks at that point they're had already left me suffering and endend up with a urgent c section !!! Horrible experience do you know if you have it in one pregnancy you have it in another xx


----------



## notpregnant

babyhopes2010 said:


> my afi is 25 and my fh has increased by 5cm in 2 weeks :wacko:
> baby is in 97th centile,i have to get scans every two weeks.
> 
> please tell me im not alone :cry:

hi i had poly with my first preg and they said that it usually is an indication that baby has problems..i was tested for gd but was neg..the only discomfort i had was literally being as big as a whale :happydance: thankfully he was born by section with no probs...but they did say whilst in operating room that when they cut me, the fluid gushed out and that i shouldve named my son 'FLIPPER' HAHAHA hope this makes you feel better...i didnt have it with my second preg.


----------



## born free

I too am in the club!

I was desperately big and uncomfortable and found my AF index was at 44cm at 31 weeks. Unfortunately baby too had pleural effusion - fluid in the chest cavity.

They've tested to date: diabetes, infections, major chromosomes and all have been negative.

I have had an amnio reduction procedure and am much more comfortable at 31cm. Baby too has had his chest drained twice.

There is concern as our baby is measuring large (97th percentile) so monitoring will continue.

Best of luck to all you suffers - I had been in so much pain due to my excessive size and feel for anyone going through this.


----------

